# Facelift+Lower&Upper Eyelids Surgery



## naaaata

Hi, I'm 50 years old Russian living in SK. You know, when you become 50s, no matter how hard you try, it it very difficult to have 30s or 40s look again.I tried every method to bring back my beauty such as anti-aging facial care, cosmetics, etc. They did not work and it stressed me out whenever I looked into the mirror and saw myself so I took Mini Facelift + Lower & Upper Eyelids Surgeries.

When my surgeon recommended me MACS LIFT for my face ( lifting SMAS layer of the skin, the deep skin layer below the sagged skin) , as well as upper and lower eyelid surgeries to remove eyebags and lift sagged eyelids, I was worried maybe a bit scared too about having these multiple surgeries together.

It was stressful to decide whether to take all the surgeries or not... finally I said yes to the recommended surgeries because I didn't know other way which can give me the result I want! My surgeon understood what I want and I trusted his words. I am greatly satisfied with my results.  I really want to thank my surgeon and other medical staff.  If you're in your 50s and searching for anti-aging procedures, hope you find my thread and pics useful. Cheers!


----------



## naaaata

*<AFTER 2-MONTH>*


----------



## daveeF

you do look 10 years younger


----------



## skyqueen

You look WONDERFUL, very natural...enjoy!


----------



## naaaata

@djonesP23 The incision area was in front of the ear and circling the bottom ear to backside of the ear. Depends on how much sagged skin your wife have, her surgeon will recommend the incision area. My scar is little bit longer than the average but they healed okay and wasn't so visible after 2 months. (Please do not mind the scar in the ear, it's from my piercing.)

My major swelling were gone after 10 days but still swollen little bit. I tried to stay at home for 10-14 days. When all the stitches out(14th day), I felt so much better and look okay. So maybe your wife could be back to work after 2 weeks but recovery times vary all the times. Why don't you consult with your clinic. I'm sure they can give you more accurate time. Good luck.


----------



## naaaata

skyqueen said:


> You look WONDERFUL, very natural...enjoy!


Thank you for the sweet words. I'm definitely ENJOYING IT!


----------



## dianastar

Thanks for sharing and you after photo looks stunning. Which clinic did you go? or which doctor(s)? Do you also mind sharing the cost too?


----------



## rootruth11

I'm so impressed about the result, specially the under neck part. I've been taking Kybella for my double chin and it improved the area a lot. By 2 session of the treatments, it removed 70% of the fat but now I have sagging skin under the skin. So now I have new problem... your before and after picture made me consider a facelift. Do you have any advice?


----------



## Luxlynx

Fantastic. And your eyes, i am so curious to see them.


----------



## pinkymedal5

@Luxlynx I'm curious about your eyes too also would be kind to tell more about the clinic or any advice to find a good clinic? I live in Australia and having hard times and lost in endless searching.


----------



## naaaata

dianastar said:


> Thanks for sharing and you after photo looks stunning. Which clinic did you go? or which doctor(s)? Do you also mind sharing the cost too?


I went to a clinic in Gangnam City, South Korea. The clinic's name is Opera and my surgeon was Dr.Kwon Sun Beum. The cost was less than usd 8000. I paid in Korean currency. Hope you find a good clinic for yourself too.


----------



## naaaata

jacque1969 said:


> How is your scar now? I'm interested in the same lifting and was recommended to take a liposuction on the cheek area too via online consultation from some clinics. Do you have any advise about this liposuction on the face? I though liposuction is only for body... anyone know about facial liposuction?


I don't know much about the facial liposuction.... however you can only find out about the real surgery when you actually meet a surgeon. My scar in front of ears are faded a lot but if you look at it closely the lines are still visible. Scar in hairs are completely hidden. Wish you luck!


----------



## naaaata

Luxlynx said:


> Fantastic. And your eyes, i am so curious to see them.


Before the surgery.
2 weeks after the surgery.
In the second picture, upper eyelids are still swollen but now they look natural without swelling. Under eye ares, they have been great since 2nd week.
Good luck to your research!


----------



## naaaata

pinkymedal5 said:


> @Luxlynx I'm curious about your eyes too also would be kind to tell more about the clinic or any advice to find a good clinic? I live in Australia and having hard times and lost in endless searching.


I've just posed photos of eyes. If you're looking for a clinic in abroad, I recommend Korea and there are so many threads about the Korean clinics. Also I find http://english.visitmedicalkorea.com/english/pt/index.do website very helpful.


----------



## merrymarry

you look great!


----------



## waneelee2

Thank you for sharing your experience but what happened to the red mark? Is it swelling form the surgery?


----------



## waneelee2

jacque1969 said:


> How is your scar now? I'm interested in the same lifting and was recommended to take a liposuction on the cheek area too via online consultation from some clinics. Do you have any advise about this liposuction on the face? I though liposuction is only for body... anyone know about facial liposuction?


I haven't received the treatment but one of my friend took it for her chubby cheeks. It is basically same method and purpose of the liposuction we all know. But probably will use smaller machine(?)

My friend hated her chubby cheeks (she was not fat) so she tried some types of injection on the cheeks first to reduce the fats then after 2 sessions, she decided to take more intense treatment, facial liposuction. Reason why is that the injection was monthly treatment and she wanted to have a fast change also her fat didn't respond to it. After she received the lipo, she was wearing a face band for 2 weeks and her cheeks got real slimmer after a month.


----------



## dianastar

naaaata said:


> I went to a clinic in Gangnam City, South Korea. The clinic's name is Opera and my surgeon was Dr.Kwon Sun Beum. The cost was less than usd 8000. I paid in Korean currency. Hope you find a good clinic for yourself too.


Thank you so much.


----------



## naaaata

waneelee2 said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience but what happened to the red mark? Is it swelling form the surgery?


I had some kinds of fat tissue which looked like a mole outside and my surgeon removed during the eye surgery.


----------



## jesschlo27

Wow great results, thanks for sharing


----------



## gus456k

Do you have any advice for facelift and eyelid surgery consultation? like things to check with surgeon or must to ask questions?


----------



## naaaata

pjess90 said:


> How is your recovery? Have all your senses come back? I've heard that loss of sense happens near the incision area. I'm not 30 yet but I received facial contouring years ago and have excessive skin on cheeks and jaws which make me to consider mini-face lift...


 I'm fully recovered now. Some skin was cut out of course, the stitched area was not normal? for about 1 month or maybe little bit more than that. It was just weird feeling when you touched the scar, numb, firmness but senses came back. If you are 30, the incision won't be smaller than mine. Good luck.


----------



## naaaata

gus456k said:


> Do you have any advice for facelift and eyelid surgery consultation? like things to check with surgeon or must to ask questions?


'Tightening muscles/SMAS layer of skin. In which way he is going to pull the skin, if it is pulled in wrong way, it can make your face very flat. Incision area, of course. How much of skin will be removed. Post check-up plan or expected downtime.How many surgeries has surgeon performed.' Those were my check-up list for my facelift consultation. For eyelids surgery, I didn't have a check-up list but I wanted to hear a good explanation of the symptoms like why I had eyebags or sagging eyelids and I did. Maybe a surgeon who gives you the right explanation / understand your condition perfectly, can deliver good surgeries, I think.


----------



## rootruth11

naaaata said:


> 'Tightening muscles/SMAS layer of skin. In which way he is going to pull the skin, if it is pulled in wrong way, it can make your face very flat. Incision area, of course. How much of skin will be removed. Post check-up plan or expected downtime.How many surgeries has surgeon performed.' Those were my check-up list for my facelift consultation. For eyelids surgery, I didn't have a check-up list but I wanted to hear a good explanation of the symptoms like why I had eyebags or sagging eyelids and I did. Maybe a surgeon who gives you the right explanation / understand your condition perfectly, can deliver good surgeries, I think.


Thank you for sharing. Yours and @K Couture threads are very helpful.


----------



## catelet

naaaata said:


> I went to a clinic in Gangnam City, South Korea. The clinic's name is Opera and my surgeon was Dr.Kwon Sun Beum. The cost was less than usd 8000. I paid in Korean currency. Hope you find a good clinic for yourself too.


Sounds good. Great results! What kind of anesthesia did you have, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## dianastar

Sorry for another question but can you share the experience of the day you had on the operation day like steps, orders, etc.?


----------



## Kelly Humble

WOW That looks amazing which clinic did you go? and how much? we want to see your eyes tooo!!!!1 please!! looking good !! lovely )))


----------



## naaaata

blackbriteen said:


> How did you find a clinic? I have so many clinic in my lists and it is so much of job doing research. BTW your clinic is in my list too. Good review!


One of my local friends recommended the place so I didn't have much trouble finding a clinic. If you're considering korea, there will be more information in Asian forum.


----------



## naaaata

judywhi2 said:


> Hello, thank you for sharing. Do you happen to know the cost of neck lift?


Sorry, no idea about the quote. Why don't you contact the clinic for the info


----------



## naaaata

Kelly Humble said:


> WOW That looks amazing which clinic did you go? and how much? we want to see your eyes tooo!!!!1 please!! looking good !! lovely )))


Thank you for the compliments! I'm afraid that so many people would recognize me if I reveal my eyes sorry  Anyway the cost was around usd 8000 for all.


----------



## naaaata

[Second Thread] The day of Operation and Post-op
I was at the clinic a hour early for the preparation. 8 hours of starving and not drinking water, I wanted to have the surgery as fast as I can. I was excited for the result and super nervous about the operation. Here are the things I did on the operation day. I might have missed few but I wrote all the major steps.

1. Making payment.
2. Getting dressed to operation gown (not wearing anything underneath except a disposable underwear that my coordinator gave it to me)
3. Signing all the consents forms.
3. Taking before pictures
4. Meeting surgeon for the design and final check-up (drawing lines on my face, eyelids where the incision would me. Checking with me about the desired look, medical stuff)
5. Operation
6. Waking up & moving to recovery room.(3- hours) 
7. Leaving clinic I was able to walk and go to toilet by myself. 

Of course, the post-op period was not that exciting. The incision area caused pain and there was some discomfort in my life like not being allowed to sleep on sides. Also, I couldn't wash my face  with the bandage covered right after the surgery. After the stitching out, bandage uncovered, swelling gone, I got rewarded with younger looking me!  Anyone who is happy with his surgery would agree with this. Anyway it took almost 3 months to completely recover from the swelling. Right now, as you can see in my all comments, very satisfied.


----------



## dianastar

naaaata said:


> [Second Thread] The day of Operation and Post-op
> I was at the clinic a hour early for the preparation. 8 hours of starving and not drinking water, I wanted to have the surgery as fast as I can. I was excited for the result and super nervous about the operation. Here are the things I did on the operation day. I might have missed few but I wrote all the major steps.
> 
> 1. Making payment.
> 2. Getting dressed to operation gown (not wearing anything underneath except a disposable underwear that my coordinator gave it to me)
> 3. Signing all the consents forms.
> 3. Taking before pictures
> 4. Meeting surgeon for the design and final check-up (drawing lines on my face, eyelids where the incision would me. Checking with me about the desired look, medical stuff)
> 5. Operation
> 6. Waking up & moving to recovery room.(3- hours)
> 7. Leaving clinic I was able to walk and go to toilet by myself.
> 
> Of course, the post-op period was not that exciting. The incision area caused pain and there was some discomfort in my life like not being allowed to sleep on sides. Also, I couldn't wash my face  with the bandage covered right after the surgery. After the stitching out, bandage uncovered, swelling gone, I got rewarded with younger looking me!  Anyone who is happy with his surgery would agree with this. Anyway it took almost 3 months to completely recover from the swelling. Right now, as you can see in my all comments, very satisfied.



Thank your for sharing. You helped me to figure out what to expect on the big day.


----------



## Hautelady

YOur results look fantastic. Are there scars visible now? Have all your nerve/senses come back? 
Also,  other than stitch-removal, how was the after-care for de-swelling, scar-management ?


----------



## catelet

@naaaata thank you so much for sharing so generously your experience. You look fantastic. How are your scars now? Did you lose any hair--did he incise into the hair or along the edges?


----------



## OliviaWhite

Wow!! Thanks for sharing your experience with us. Your results look amazing!


----------



## naaaata

Hautelady said:


> YOur results look fantastic. Are there scars visible now? Have all your nerve/senses come back?
> Also,  other than stitch-removal, how was the after-care for de-swelling, scar-management ?


If you look close, you will find the scar but it is not drawing attention scar. (my skin is also white. Scar don't show much) I had tingling sensation near ears but they are gone for good and I didn't experience any numbness near the operation area, thanks god. Just tingling sensation, uneven swelling but no nerve damage/sense.

There was not much of care of de-swelling. They asked me to visit 2-3(?) times for the check-up and dressing the wounds but besides that I didn't have to go for extra treatments. Oh they gave me compression band over head to wear for 5-6 days and told me to not lie on bed for whole day but move a little to fasten up the recovery and reduce the swelling.


----------



## naaaata

catelet said:


> @naaaata thank you so much for sharing so generously your experience. You look fantastic. How are your scars now? Did you lose any hair--did he incise into the hair or along the edges?


Upper area of the incision is in hairs and lower area is along the ears. Your surgeon will ask your the permission of scars during the consultation


----------



## OliviaWhite

@jacque1969
All the best!!
Do share your experience once done


----------



## naaaata

I haven't logged in this thread for long time and sorry for missing your question, @jacque1969. It is not a surprise that you got fond of dr.Kwon, he is truly nice person and good doc. Hope the recovery has gone great with you and about the scar cream, I used Dermatix Silicone Gel Scar Reduction and used for 1 year! I'm so curious about your results too so please update with me.


----------



## iced_latte

Congrats to @naaaata and great illustration right above.


----------



## naaaata

bluelemo_n said:


> I contacted them for mini face lift and they gave me this image to understand the procedure better. @naaaata, was your surgery this one with the same incision site? The consultant said when it's all fully recovered, the scar will be not so visible but I'd like to hear from the real patient. How is your scar in front of your ears? Thank you...and I love your after photo!


I like the image. It really shows well the incision site. My incision site was exactly same and you can actually see it. I uploaded it in page1  Do good research/study and let me know if you have more questions. It is indeed major surgery and gives you a dramatic change/younger LOOK !


----------



## patimini5

Thank you for the review. You look great and definitely much younger 
So your surgeon is dr.Kwon at Opera, South Korea? Did you get a test before the surgery? I'm allergic to some antibiotics always afraid of the medicine reactions... I really want the face lift but wanted to have a really safe operation. Will you tell u how the surgery started and ended also about the after care? Thank you!


----------



## natkatzzz

naaaata said:


> *<AFTER 2-MONTH>*



Hi Nata, I am also Russian, but living in the States. I will be flying to SK in November to fix my droopy eyelids. I just wanted to say how impressed I am with your results. You look fantastic!


----------



## baghagg

How long does this surgery last?  Does the lift stay put and you simply age as you would (normally) moving forward in time,  or does the lift wear off over time AND you age AND the lift reverses over time?
I hope my question is clear. 
Thanks so much.   Ps. Your results are great!


----------



## OliviaWhite

There are many factors including both patient and surgeon factors that contribute to the longevity of a facelift procedure. Usually most advanced facelift techniques should lead to results that last 10-15 years. Make sure you see a plastic surgeon who is board certified by the American Board of Plastic Surgery.


----------



## naaaata

patimini5 said:


> Thank you for the review. You look great and definitely much younger
> So your surgeon is dr.Kwon at Opera, South Korea? Did you get a test before the surgery? I'm allergic to some antibiotics always afraid of the medicine reactions... I really want the face lift but wanted to have a really safe operation. Will you tell u how the surgery started and ended also about the after care? Thank you!


Sorry hope my reply isn't too late. Yes, I had a antibiotic test also I remember filling out questions about allergy, intake medicines and medical histories. I liked the idea that I didn't have to go to a pharmacy to purchase post-op medicines. The clinic gave the medicines I had to take after the op.

Dr.Kwon was my surgeon indeed and the clinic is South Korea. The check-up dates were.. I can't remember exact dates but I think I went there the next day and about a week too. Then half of my stitches were removed and the rest were out in the next check-up, 2nd week? I recall.

Glad that you liked my before and after


----------



## dianastar

naaaata said:


> My lift was incisional so I'm expecting them to be like this at least 5 years and when my skin will be sagged again over time, I expect the result becoming less and less but I don't think the sagging will happen like before the operation because I have already cut out the excessive skin.


Good point. Some people think that it is a permanent surgery but actually it isn't however it makes the face age more gracefully(?). I'm sure you all get what I'm saying.


----------



## shaunical

naaaata said:


> Hi, I'm 50 years old Russian living in SK. You know, when you become 50s, no matter how hard you try, it it very difficult to have 30s or 40s look again.I tried every method to bring back my beauty such as anti-aging facial care, cosmetics, etc. They did not work and it stressed me out whenever I looked into the mirror and saw myself so I took Mini Facelift + Lower & Upper Eyelids Surgeries.
> 
> When my surgeon recommended me MACS LIFT for my face ( lifting SMAS layer of the skin, the deep skin layer below the sagged skin) , as well as upper and lower eyelid surgeries to remove eyebags and lift sagged eyelids, I was worried maybe a bit scared too about having these multiple surgeries together.
> 
> It was stressful to decide whether to take all the surgeries or not... finally I said yes to the recommended surgeries because I didn't know other way which can give me the result I want! My surgeon understood what I want and I trusted his words. I am greatly satisfied with my results.  I really want to thank my surgeon and other medical staff.  If you're in your 50s and searching for anti-aging procedures, hope you find my thread and pics useful. Cheers!


----------



## shaunical

naaaata said:


> I went to a clinic in Gangnam City, South Korea. The clinic's name is Opera and my surgeon was Dr.Kwon Sun Beum. The cost was less than usd 8000. I paid in Korean currency. Hope you find a good clinic for yourself too.




Hi, would appreciate that you could give me the contact details of Dr Kwon cause I am planning to go for facelift surgery this year.  Hope to hear from you asap, thanks.


----------



## shaunical

shaunical said:


> Hi, would appreciate that you could give me the contact details of Dr Kwon cause I am planning to go for facelift surgery this year.  Hope to hear from you asap, thanks.


I have managed to get Dr Kwon contact details. Is he specialise in both facelift and eyelid operations  or only facelift surgery ? Are you planning to see Dr Kwon again for further surgery ?


----------



## shaunical

jacque1969 said:


> Hello, it's me again. How is your recovery now? Is the scar faded away? Korea is not cold anymore and already warm which is the right weather for me to visit. I'm planning to visit 3 clinics. One of them is of course, your clinic and other two clinics where I found them with good facelift review. So... hoped that you may give like final advice before I land my feet in Korea. Thank you


Hi Jacque, how was your facelift surgery ? Is the result good ?


----------



## mal

Very helpful information and photos, thank you for sharing.


----------

